# portable solar panels



## you5urvive (Feb 25, 2015)

are they worthy i mean is it gonna useful on a trek or is it gonna take me further away from mother nature


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The only way to make solar panels "portable" - - is to also make them "reduced output".

Don't expect them to handle a lot of heavy loads.
The only one I have experience with, 
that I also know works well, is this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G6CDTGS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*ALLPOWERS™ 18V 28W Foldable Solar Laptop Charger* (5V USB with Fast Charging Technology+18V DC Output) Portable Backup Power Bank Charger for Laptop below 18V2A, Tablet, ipad, ipod, Mobile Phones, iphone, Samsung, Blackberry, GPS Units, Digital Camera, PSP Video Games, Bluetooth Headset and Other Digital Products


----------



## you5urvive (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you think there worth it. i dont have very much experience with solar panels

http://www.amazon.com/Levin-trade-S...24916495&sr=1-4&keywords=solar+backup+charger


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

you5urvive said:


> Do you think there worth it. i dont have very much experience with solar panels


No.

Not at all worth $40 for what you get.

It's only 1.7 watts.... it would take *forever* (well, weeks anyway)to charge that 12,000 mah battery at only 1.7 watts (on many GOOD, long, sunshiney days!)

Now, it's a pretty big battery (if they aren't lying) and should charge a smartphone for several days with moderate use. If you plan to go "smartphone camping" for a few days, it might be nice to have to charge from... but don't expect any miracles.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We have two units similar to this one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OQ0CAW6/ref=ams_at_6907770183427_B00MJQ41OO

It's a much better deal per dollar with a much higher output. It's also compact enough to leave it open outside your backpack or bicycle panniers so it can work while you travel.


----------



## you5urvive (Feb 25, 2015)

That one looks pretty interesting they seem to be fairly priced and its not really any smart phone camping but it would be nice to know that if im in a dire situation and my phones about to die that i wont be extremely Fuged! once again i havent done any extreme research on solar power im just trying to get some ideas on what i should be looking for when buying one


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

*Big Watts*

If you want big watts you will need something like this:
Brentronics soldier portable charging station
This produces 60 watts.
However...you get what you pay for.
I think this thing is close to a thousand dollars if purchased new.
You will also want a couple of these to go with it:
Brentronics 9.6 ah lithium ion battery


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I went with this: http://www.amazon.com/PowerFilm-USB..._sbs_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0W80BXDNDG9WJB2K96X8

Can charge two AAs and or most USB devices within 4 hours. Hang it on the backpack while hiking or at the campsite.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

for smartphone backup one of these might make more sense 
http://www.schumacherproducts.com/


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

How about charging up the cell phone before leaving on your trek and then doing do something very radical, turn the cell phone off.

Only turn the cell phone back on *IF* there is an emergency. Cell phone battery charge would last for weeks or months!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I went with this: http://www.amazon.com/PowerFilm-USB..._sbs_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0W80BXDNDG9WJB2K96X8
> Can charge two AAs and or most USB devices within 4 hours.


I am surprised they don't publish any specs.

It'd be nice to at least know what the wattage is!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I am surprised they don't publish any specs.
> 
> It'd be nice to at least know what the wattage is!


1.5 watts.

Manufacturers Specs.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

YIKES.



TheLazyL said:


> 1.5 watts.


Price: $73.25 ... for 1.5 watts? 
There are better options out there, like one MMM posted.


----------



## 220combat (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 2 of these:

http://www.goalzero.com/p/79/guide-10-plus-solar-kit

They come with 4 AA and 4 AAA. You can charge your phone from the panel, or use the batteries in the charger block as a portable power pack to charge your phone. I use all rechargeable AAA in all my handheld and head lamps, so this unit is ideal for long trips for me, without the need to bring multiple packs a batteries, just 1-2 extra sets already charged.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

LastOutlaw said:


> If you want big watts you will need something like this:
> Brentronics soldier portable charging station
> This produces 60 watts.
> However...you get what you pay for.
> ...


I got really lucky buying a couple trunks of surplus gear and this charging system was in the bottom of one of the trunks. 
Then I went on ebay and got 3 of the batteries for $20 each.


----------



## ReconMarine (Jan 13, 2017)

My opinion is something is always better than nothing. I still remember all of those folks in New York and New Jersey standing in lines just to charge up their cell phones which they could of done at home with several devices that are currently on the market.
At Walmart, they sell a device called a Battery Clip Extension for $3.94 in their sporting goods section. See pic below:









This device can be attached to any 6 and 12 volts battery to charge up cell phones or to power LED lights that are equipped with a standard cigarette lighter plug. You can also plug in a USB connector into this device to charge different devices or more than one at once. 
Small solar chargers do work but may take a lot of time to accomplish a sufficient charge. I own several Solios for charging cell phones and I like these a lot.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I have one of those


----------

